# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1. Операция?



## drop (24 Янв 2019)

Добрый день,

моя ситуация:
в ноябре прошлого года после перелета и поднятий чемоданов, утром не смогла встать с кровати. Ноги толком не держали, при попытке дойти до ванны потеряла сознание, очнулась уже на полу. Пару дней отлежалась, пропила мовалис и мидокалм  и помчалась на работу. Работа у меня сидячая, иногда нервная (но это, наверное у многих ), постоянно за компьютером. Ничего не беспокоило, только после долгого сидения, когда вставала были неприятные ощущения в тазу,будто там все сдавило и когда встаешь это обратно растягивается. Первые минуты походкой была похожа на отжиревшего гуся

Потом и это стало реже беспокоить и я так и не дошла до врача. Занималась плаванием.
Но в январе после праздников, неожиданно я снова свалилась. Началось все с тежести в тазу, а утром снова только лежачее положение. Поворачиваться больно, ноги поднять больно, при попытке встать и сделать шаг - снова потеряла сознание. Но руки и ноги чувствую, хоть какая то радость. Несколько дней лечилась остатками лекарств, через несколько дней смогла тихонько передвигаться по квартире, но сидеть с огромным трудом и только на мягком. Я в основном только лежала и немного ходила. Вызвала на дом невролога и он прописал: мовалис, сирдалуд, ромашку и поменьше нервничать))) Когда смогла передвигаться доехала в клинику, и после рентгена и мрт, узнала о себе много нового... 

Заключение МРТ:
МР-томографические признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений (остеохондроз) в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника на уровне L4-5, L5-S1. Задняя протрузия L4-5 межпозвонкового диска. Левосторонняя секвестрированная медианно-парамедианная грыжа L5-S1 межпозвонкового диска с признаками неврального воздействия. 

Нейрохирург клиники рекомендовал операцию. Либо удаление секвестра или замена диска имплантом.

Сейчас я без проблем хожу, но от долгой ходьбы или наклонов начинает тянуть от таза по задней стороне левой ноги до подколенной чашечки. Сидеть на жестком больно, на мягком могу недолго отдохнуть. Мне кажется у меня все время напряжены ноги, особенно икры, не могу расслабиться. Принимала по назначению ксефокам, сейчас габапентин, пикамилон и комбилипен. 

и вот я добралась до сути)) Подскажите, насколько быстро мне нужна операция, есть ли время на раздумье и сколько, или, о чудо, можно обойтись без нее. Куда можно в Москве съездить на консультацию, может кто- нибудь поделится фамилиями нейрохирургов, которые успешно у них оперировались.

На след.неделе я выхожу с больничного на работу, добираться до нее через весь город, метро, давки - как представлю, становится страшно. Как буду работать пока тоже не представляю, точнее смогу ли я весь день быть на ногах

Прошу прощения за много букв, но уж очень волнуюсь 

Снимки постараюсь прикрепить ,если одолею эту науку.

Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (24 Янв 2019)

@drop, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## drop (24 Янв 2019)

мои снимки и заключение МРТ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Янв 2019)

Да, проблемы ваших страданий вызваны грыжей МПД. Показания к оперативному лечению имеются. Можете смело обращаться к любому московскому нейрохирургу, консультирующему на Форуме. 
Но если нет желания оперироваться, то с учетом клиники заболевания можно попробовать комплексное консервативное лечение. Процесс выздоровления при этом будет более длительным. В Москве можете обратиться к консультантам Форума докторам Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу и Ступину Фёдору Петровичу.


----------



## drop (24 Янв 2019)

Большое спасибо за Ваш ответ! Это важно для меня. Так как о диагнозе и необходимост операции узнала буквально вчера, то пока пытаюсь взять себя в руки и спокойно изучить вопрос, не всегда правда получается
За свои 37 никогда не сталкивалась с операциями, а тут на спине...
Мне нейрохирург сказал, что времени на раздумье у меня мало, и это грозит плохими вещами. Вообщем засыпаю я теперь только после стакана валерьянки


----------



## 32Ольга (24 Янв 2019)

@drop, на носках и пятках можете ходить?


----------



## drop (24 Янв 2019)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин, Вы не могли бы меня проконсультировать? Я правда уже вам в личные сообщения написала, извините за надоедливость


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Тема где?


----------



## La murr (24 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Вы в теме пользователя @drop


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

О! Простите.
Главный вопрос задан. На пятках и носках ходить можете?
Про писать в штаны не спрашиваю.


----------



## drop (24 Янв 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> На носках и пятках можете ходить?


Могу, но чувствую натяжение по левой ноге от таза


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> О! Простите.
> Главный вопрос задан. На пятках и носках ходить можете?


На носках вроде спокойно могу, а именно на пятках чувствую натяжение по ноге.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

То есть ходить можете и слабости нет.
Можно сделать точнее-ЭНМГ - сейчас и через месяц.

Отсутствие слабости показывает , что показаний к неотложной операции нет.
Значит можно лечить. если на работу не ходите из-за боли, то три месяца можно на больничной. Три месяца лечения и снова оценка. И если здоровья не хватит для работы, снова подумать об операции. поскольку предполагаемое время лечения - до года.


----------



## drop (24 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Спасибо большое за ответ. 
Я почти три недели на больничном из боли, думаю со следующей недели меня выпишут, так как мне стало лучше и по результатам мрт, единственное дальнейшее лечение это только операция. По словам невролога, они сделали все что могли. Остальное только оперативно. Поэтому выйду на работу, а дальше буду смотреть. 
Изучаю пока лфк  тут на форуме


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

На больничном можно держать три месяца (если не приняли нового закона), но можно выйти и снова уйти на больничный если не сможете работать.
Оперироваться или дальше лечиться решать Вам.
Если лечиться то надо понимать цели, задачи лечения и и методики достижения этих задач.
есть 100... тем на этом форуме где я это излагал не найдете, разберем еще раз. 
Но раз стало лучше, то главная задача сейчас - не нарваться на новое обострение.
Почему это обострение произошло, разобрались?


----------



## drop (25 Янв 2019)

С больничным все понятно, но работать мне тоже надо, кто знает какие затраты теперь будут..
Спасибо Вам, я хоть «плечи расправила»  По лечению постараюсь найти. 
А по обострению я так и ее поняла. Если в ноябре я грешу на поднятие чемодана в аэропорту, то в январе в праздники ничего не предвещало... ну разве что выход на работу 

Скажите, пожалуйста, невролог порекомендовала носить бандаж, но тут я в какие то темах прочитала о разных точках зрения на него. Что Вы порекомендуете? Нужно его носить? Постоянно, кроме когда лежишь?

Не знаю насколько это важно, я ходила плавать. Плавала к тому моменту 4 месяца. С тренером. Кролль, брасс, пробовала баттерфляй. Это могло спровоцировать? 
Теперь уже никуда хожу, и это тоже расстраивает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

> С больничным все понятно, но работать мне тоже надо, кто знает какие затраты теперь будут..
> Спасибо Вам, я хоть «плечи расправила»  По лечению постараюсь найти.


Начните вот отсюда. Острая боль в спине. Направления и методы лечения.



> А по обострению я так и ее поняла. Если в ноябре я грешу на поднятие чемодана в аэропорту, то в январе в праздники ничего не предвещало... ну разве что выход на работу


Значит пришло время



> Скажите, пожалуйста, невролог порекомендовала носить бандаж, но тут я в какие то темах прочитала о разных точках зрения на него. Что Вы порекомендуете? Нужно его носить? Постоянно, кроме когда лежишь?


Вот мой ответ на такой вопрос.
Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.
Все, как часто бывает, путают цели и задачи.
Например:
При переломе и гипсе ослабляются мышцы, конечно, но без его не заживет.
Так и здесь, в остром периоде, когда больно, но нельзя лежать, то корсет тот который не дает двигаться все пояснице, но  вы же одеваете его, как гипс, вынужденное пока болит от любого движения. А Вам сейчас нужен не корсет от боли, а корсет для предупреждения обострения. Он 20 см и он не дает двигаться только пораженному сегменту, а он не должен и не будет двигаться. Если будет, то будет болеть. Это как корсет штангиста. У штангиста слабые мышцы?



> Не знаю насколько это важно, я ходила плавать. Плавала к тому моменту 4 месяца. С тренером. Кролль, брасс, пробовала баттерфляй. Это могло спровоцировать?


Если боль нарастала постепенно, то вполне.
Если в один день, резко, то анализируйте этот день.



> Теперь уже никуда хожу, и это тоже расстраивает.


Неправильно. Например тот же бассейн, но на гимнастику (аквааэробику), по умному можно.


----------

